# Advice On Cyanogen Mod Kernels



## wvfarva08

i have a mesmerize with Cyanogen Mod 7 7.1.0 Official on it and for somereason i cant find a good overclocking kernel to work with it. ive heard people running Glitch with it but mine wont work no matter what way i flash it. does anyone have a good lead on a Kernel thats similar. Overclocking to 1.4 or 1.5GHz?


----------



## Shelby04861

wvfarva08 said:


> i have a mesmerize with Cyanogen Mod 7 7.1.0 Official on it and for somereason i cant find a good overclocking kernel to work with it. ive heard people running Glitch with it but mine wont work no matter what way i flash it. does anyone have a good lead on a Kernel thats similar. Overclocking to 1.4 or 1.5GHz?


Yeah. There are two other overclock kernels in the fascinate dev section.


----------



## wvfarva08

what are they Called? I cant get OTB ones Or Glitch Ones to work for some reason


----------



## scarmon25

Go to www.androtransfer.com and download v13 for the fascinate. Flash in recovery and it should boot just fine. Just make sure to use the boot option to get into recovery and not three finger methods. Power-reboot-recovery proper way for now.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

is it better to load glitch before cm7? someone said always load the cm7 rom first then glitch kernel


----------



## scarmon25

Yeah. Always flash the ROM first. So flash CM7 first. Then boot into recovery and flashing Glitch. If you flash a kernel first. Then the ROM will generally overwrite it when you flash it. So always flash ROM first. Then boot and after it boots flash kernel

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

the biggest thing with glitch is that my touch buttons like home and the back and search dont work with it. anyone know why?


----------



## scarmon25

Not sure. Mine work perfectly. Have you tries going all the way back to stock and flashing fresh.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

yea i do EE19 in ODIN with re-partition checked, then flash CWM4 and load CM7 then Glitch V13


----------



## scarmon25

Ok.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

for some reason it gets stuck on the cm7 logo now


----------



## scarmon25

Which recovery are you using to flash the kernel

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

when it boots into recovery it says CWM-based Recovery v5.0.2.6


----------



## scarmon25

How do you get into recovery. When you flash the ROM how do you get into recovery?

Are you making sure it boots up after the ROM flash?

And how are you getting into recovery when you flash the kernel?

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

when i flash the rom im on EE19 stock so i ODIN CWM 4 then 3 button into it and install the CM7 7.1.0 zip. then let it boot into CM7 and reboot into recovery right away and flash glitch V13 from there and reboot


----------



## scarmon25

Ok. Do this. Flash this kernel first. Boot. Then flash glitch. http://db.tt/cBvg63sU

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## scarmon25

Of course do that after flashing CM7.1

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

is it nessisary to have GAPPS on before the kernel flashes or can i after glitch is done? also it is getting stuck on the CM7 boot screen


----------



## scarmon25

This is how I do mine.

Odin to EE19 with repartition checked. 
Odin EH09 without repartition checked.
Odin CWM made for CM7.
Boot into recovery using three finger method.
Flash CM7.1 EH09 version, wait for reboot.
Once booted use the power menu and select reboot-recovery-ok.
Once in recovery I flash gapps, then flash Glitch v13 for fascinate. 
Reboot.

I've done this so many times I can't count and haven't had any issues with it. Not sure why yours isn't wanting to go.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

do you have the link for EH09? im using the USCC updater. and maybe the link for the CWM your using, and the CM7 EH09. im using a nightly for CM7 and i got my cwm like 2 months ago


----------



## scarmon25

EH09 Odin
http://db.tt/GmbEwzuT

Recovery
http://db.tt/eNA2uAcb

and ill post a link to the thread with the CM7.1 EH09 version.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## scarmon25

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9548-rom11-14-11eh09-cyanogenmod-7-for-mesmerize-only/

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

i did it that way and i still get the unresponsive touch buttons


----------



## scarmon25

Well shit man. I really don't know then. I'm assuming that everything works fine when your on any stock build.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

yea if im on an OTB kernel everything is fine. do you know a good EH09 Overclocking Kernel with similar performance


----------



## scarmon25

Honestly the only kernels I know of are these.

CM7,VGB,MIUI (MTD) Glitch and OTB
Touchwiz (BML) Lean Kernel.

To the best of my knowledge all of those will work on EH09 but it depends on what you're running depends on which ones you can use.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

alright let me try one of those. thanks


----------



## scarmon25

Just make sure not to flash a touchwiz kernel on CM7 or vice versa.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

wvfarva08 said:


> yea i do EE19 in ODIN with re-partition checked, then flash CWM4 and load CM7 then Glitch V13


Have you tried running the cleaning script found in the glitch thread? Also, are you wiping dalvik and cache partition? And how are you accessing recovery? I generally follow this process:

1. Flash Tom, boot and let sit for 2 mins
2. Reboot to recovery via the power button menu and flash gapps, reboot and let sit for 2 mins. 
3. Do all my sign into gmail jazz 
4. Reboot to recovery via power button menu
5. Wipe cache partition and dalvik, run cleaning script and flash kernel of choice. Reboot. 
6. Profit.


----------



## wvfarva08

this sound stupid but what is Tom? should i ODIN back to EE19 then run the Cleaner script? yes i usually wipe after CM7 is installed then after glitch is. and for CM7 i use 3 button method then for glitch i power menu boot into recovery


----------



## mezster

I think he meant "rom" not Tom... my guess is spellcheck got him.


----------



## scarmon25

To be honest that cleaner script has been known to cause issues with the later glitch kernels. Plus there is already a cleaning script that runs prior to flashing glitch. Its included in the kernel package.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## wvfarva08

what would be a good kernel? I have a MTD OTB for a fascinate kernel but CM7 locks up, Glitch doesnt work no matter how i flash. anyone got a good setup there using?


----------

